# Jin Young Getting Beat at Tom Wongs school ??



## dudewingchun (Dec 14, 2015)

What do you guys think of this video ? Didnt know what to make out of it. 
Seems jin visited Tom Wongs Yks wing chun and did some sparring but it just seems like hes standing there and just getting jabbed in the face ...


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 14, 2015)

It amazes me that after all those forms and bizarre theories in WC that these guys just end up fighting like watered-down boxers.

Why not just do boxing instead? At least you'll learn some head movement!


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 14, 2015)

dudewingchun said:


> What do you guys think of this video ? Didnt know what to make out of it.
> Seems jin visited Tom Wongs Yks wing chun and did some sparring but it just seems like hes standing there and just getting jabbed in the face ...


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 14, 2015)

--------------------------------------------------/
Neither one of the two guys know how to fight wing chun way


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2015)

Since Jin Young has trained, and does also train, other styles I will not pass judgment on this video without further information. Was it a Wing Chun Vs. X or was it a training some other style. Is it in, or out of context as it applies to Wing Chun


----------



## Danny T (Dec 14, 2015)

The person in all black & shorts gets hit..., a lot. Don't know what he was working on or if he was working on a specific aspect but he gets hit..., a lot.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 14, 2015)

Who is Jin young?

Who is Tom Wong?


----------



## KPM (Dec 14, 2015)

Flying Crane said:


> Who is Jin young?
> 
> Who is Tom Wong?


 
Jin Young has some fame as "chinaboxer" on youtube.  He has/had a youtube channel with instructional vids on various aspects of Wing Chun.  He has some training time under Hawkins Cheung but essentially misrepresented his relationship with Sifu Cheung and was called on it in the past.  So some of his fame withered a bit.  ;-) 

Tom Wong is a teacher of Yuen Kay Shan/Sum Nun Wing Chun who is a direct student of Sum Nun.  That's sort of like being a direct student of Ip Man. 

Tom Wong's students were certainly doing nothing that looked like Wing Chun on this video.  Jin Young wasn't doing anything other than standing there and eating jabs.  Which is odd, because the one punch a Wing Chun guy should be able to stop is one that comes right down the centerline!  I have sparred with a good boxer before (much better than anyone in this video).  He never landed a jab.  But he would nail me with an overhand right that would slip above my over-extended left arm and catch me right on the chin.  Knocked me on my *** at least once!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 14, 2015)

Any confirmation from anything other than the YouTube description as to the identity of the individual in the black shorts? I can't see his face clearly at all. It could be Jin Young, but it could be just about anybody. I can't tell.


----------



## PiedmontChun (Dec 14, 2015)

@ 0:12 you see him (Jin) give the other guy a head knod, sort of "good job" or "go ahead" after a jab, and then he is deliberately putting up both gloves in a boxing type guard. Its not an "oh $h!!" reaction; it looks very deliberate versus reactionary. @ 0:54 you seem him do almost nothing in the clinch but hold the other guy at bay until they reset. Overall, it didn't look like actual sparring. At times Jin stepped in or stepped toward the opponent with only guard up, almost like he was just training the guy. It's hard to tell what they might have been working on or their agreed purpose was though.

Judging by the "shocking!" title of this video, and the silliness of referring to Jin as "grandmaster", the most obvious thing about the video is the Youtuber who uploaded likely just wants to bag on somebody.


----------



## geezer (Dec 14, 2015)

yeah. What Piedmont said. I saw a couple of guys drilling ...not even really sparring. And what's wrong with taking punches in drills? A more accurate criticism would be that it doesn't look like WC. But who cares? I train stuff that isn't WC myself (Escrima). This thread is a non-starter.


----------



## dudewingchun (Dec 14, 2015)

geezer said:


> yeah. What Piedmont said. I saw a couple of guys drilling ...not even really sparring. And what's wrong with taking punches in drills? A more accurate criticism would be that it doesn't look like WC. But who cares? I train stuff that isn't WC myself (Escrima). This thread is a non-starter.



Just cause the description says he just rocked up to there sparring class and got sassed. But that could be some angry weird dude who knows. You can jins face when they do the break fall drills. I was curious to see if anyone had any more information. It wasn't really impressive and iv read a few people talk about that Jin like hes good. I dont see the point of any drll just standing there. According to the description it was sparring , not drills.


----------



## KPM (Dec 14, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Any confirmation from anything other than the YouTube description as to the identity of the individual in the black shorts? I can't see his face clearly at all. It could be Jin Young, but it could be just about anybody. I can't tell.


 
Further in there is footage of Jin showing the guys some ground-fighting.  No headgear on, so it is definitely Jin Young.  But Piedmont makes a good point.  Jin is clearly doing the instructing in the short portion of the clip showing mat work.  So it is possible he was also instructing something in the boxing exchanges.  Hard to know!


----------



## yak sao (Dec 14, 2015)

We have had boxers, grapplers, kickers, etc come in over the years and give clinics to the class. Is this what we're seeing here?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2015)

Jin use to post here a while back, I'd be interested in what he has to say, but then I doubt it much matters to him so.....


----------



## dudewingchun (Dec 14, 2015)

KPM said:


> Further in there is footage of Jin showing the guys some ground-fighting.  No headgear on, so it is definitely Jin Young.  But Piedmont makes a good point.  Jin is clearly doing the instructing in the short portion of the clip showing mat work.  So it is possible he was also instructing something in the boxing exchanges.  Hard to know!



I have to be honest. I dont think its him showing ground fighting, I read Tom Wong's school also teaches chinese wrestling (desui kung fu it says on the site). I think someone from Tom Wong didnt like Jins attitude and posted it to make it out like hes not very good. If thats the case , well then I believe his fighting skills may not be good. I mean he barely reacts and just seems a bit overwhelmed. But Its hard to tell, thats why I posted it. I have nothing against Jin. Just if hes teaching all this stuff.. and cant handle that much pressure then what are his students going to do.


----------



## KPM (Dec 14, 2015)

On the video at 1:45...that is Jin Young.


----------



## Marnetmar (Dec 14, 2015)

KPM said:


> Which is odd, because the one punch a Wing Chun guy should be able to stop is one that comes right down the centerline!



This isn't how jabs work.


----------



## paitingman (Dec 14, 2015)

It does seem like he's working with them to me. 

I've often been on both ends of drills where I'm a moving target or working with a moving/human target. I usually have done it to help people work on distance and rhythm. Just sort of stalking around coming into range and out of range, moving to one angle when they attack or another. 

It looks like he's talking the guy through some points during the chi sao section


----------



## paitingman (Dec 14, 2015)

Plus I don't think there's any weirdness/bad blood between Jin Young and Tom Wong.

In his interview on wing chun geeks he mentions Tom Wong as an example of a really good instructor who is does not have a big fame or isn't well known


----------



## dudewingchun (Dec 14, 2015)

Has anyone read the description of the video ? didnt read it properly when I posted it.

"" This video shown a good example of theory must proven by action. Jin and many experience fighters and judges share the same feeling: These second year class mates are very advance in skill! you can see this is another regular sparring training day for our second level class(10 level). "master" Jin was uninvitingly dropped in, after he had jointed our beginning level (1)class training the first two session.; he was uninvitingly jointing our dinner and start to bragged about his KF theory of thrusting hip forward and flexing his chest when he generate power in his punch. He probably not aware of this is the theory of Shaolin KF. Which was the opposite of what we do, instead we coil up our body like a spring or Taigi way. But, We were all keeping in mind of Sifu Tom Wong's warning of controlling our temperament and being curtesy, we let him talk. But, later we could n't stand his non- stop nonsense, and tone of ego, we told him everything we do is different than what he thinks. We wish we could cross hand instead of arguing. The following day, Jin "accidently" dropped in our second class and wanted to sneak peak at our more advance class to learn more new techniques to teach his students; just as you see in the video that he had learn our sticky hand : foksao attack without a downward deflection, and the following day he would be demonstrating it on line in Boston, which he criticized the Yipman WC with a downward press technique before counter strike from a Fok Sao, what he previously learn.
We record all of our training classes for our students to review their performance, in order to see their own progress. We did not anticipated him dropping in our 2nd level class without finishing the 1st class or passing the test. Though, We thought it was interesting to share how he would apply the hundreds of "deadly" techniques he bragged previously in a free sparring. However, He is certainly not the first nor last "grandmaster" that came through our classes with the similar experience. One thing they do share in common, which they feel our second year students are very "advance"(more than their 25 years?). Please look them up! ""

Not sure where they got he is a grandmaster from ? From what iv read hes gotten into a bit of trouble for making it seem like he knows alot but didnt get very far into Hawkins Cheung before starting to teach. So that definitely is no grandmaster. Never seen any of Jins stuff that has claimed hes that good either. The grammar seems like someone who speaks english as a second language lol


----------



## KPM (Dec 15, 2015)

^^^^ If that is supposed to be bragging about the quality of Tom Wong's students in that video.....they looked like crap!


----------



## wckf92 (Dec 15, 2015)

Flying Crane said:


> Who is Jin young?
> 
> Who is Tom Wong?



Isn't China boxer (Jin) a youtube sifu celebrity? 

I've no idea who Tom Wong is, but if he is a direct student of SN...I would like to learn more about him.


----------



## KPM (Dec 15, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Isn't China boxer (Jin) a youtube sifu celebrity?
> 
> I've no idea who Tom Wong is, but if he is a direct student of SN...I would like to learn more about him.


 
see post #8 on this thread, and this:

Official home Yuenkaysan Sum Neng Wing Chun


----------



## KPM (Dec 15, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Isn't China boxer (Jin) a youtube sifu celebrity?
> 
> I've no idea who Tom Wong is, but if he is a direct student of SN...I would like to learn more about him.


 
see post #8 on this thread, and this:

Official home Yuenkaysan Sum Neng Wing Chun


----------



## geezer (Dec 15, 2015)

Stoopid Youtoob! Some student at Tom Wong's school with his nose out of joint, posting a training video out of context. More dumb WC politics. Any response based on stoopid-toob is just speculation. If you really want to know how good or bad Jin is, or how humble or how arrogant.... you'd have to look him up in person and find out. That's how it is in WC.

 I've never met him so I won't comment further.


----------



## Marnetmar (Dec 15, 2015)

So exchanging different concepts of power generation is bragging? What-the-love ever.

Whoever wrote that is a self-righteous prick that wants to start more politics and needs to have his *** kicked by his sihings. I can't stand this kind of BS.


----------



## dudewingchun (Dec 15, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


> So exchanging different concepts of power generation is bragging? What-the-love ever.
> 
> Whoever wrote that is a self-righteous prick that wants to start more politics and needs to have his *** kicked by his sihings. I can't stand this kind of BS.



What exactly are you referring to ? The description of the video ? or someones reply on the thread.


----------



## Marnetmar (Dec 15, 2015)

The description of the video.


----------



## dudewingchun (Dec 15, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


> The description of the video.



Yea its a bit ehhh. I didnt really read it before I posted. Anyone here ever  visited Tom Wongs school ?


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 20, 2015)

dudewingchun said:


> What do you guys think of this video ? Didnt know what to make out of it.
> Seems jin visited Tom Wongs Yks wing chun and did some sparring but it just seems like hes standing there and just getting jabbed in the face ...


Maybe he's doing some face conditioning/ Iron face training?


----------



## ShortBridge (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah, it's a fairly uninteresting video of two guys training together. I don't know what they're working on, so I have no opinion about whether or not they are doing it well.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 30, 2015)

dudewingchun said:


> What do you guys think of this video ? Didnt know what to make out of it.
> Seems jin visited Tom Wongs Yks wing chun and did some sparring but it just seems like hes standing there and just getting jabbed in the face ...


Rule #1: If you are a martial artist, then don't use boxing gloves unless you do a martial art sport that uses boxing gloves.  Everyone else including wing chun should be using the MMA type gloves that allow you to open your hand grab and parry without having "pillows" on your hand.

As for the video.  It's clearly light sparring and we don't know the context in which he's training. The energy that he displays makes me think he's studying the punches that are coming in.  I only say this because I tend to do the same thing from time to time where I'll sit and watch the punch coming in while my sparring partners are sparring against me.  This helps me to see what they are doing correctly or if they are leaving themselves open when doing a technique.  The other thing I do is when I want students raise their level of intensity when sparring then, I put them with someone who is of higher skill level.  This allows the student to go harder than they could have if they were sparring with someone at their level.  I wouldn't read much into this video in terms of winning vs losing.  It look more like teaching and learning to me.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 30, 2015)

dudewingchun said:


> Has anyone read the description of the video ? didnt read it properly when I posted it.
> 
> "" This video shown a good example of theory must proven by action. Jin and many experience fighters and judges share the same feeling: These second year class mates are very advance in skill! you can see this is another regular sparring training day for our second level class(10 level). "master" Jin was uninvitingly dropped in, after he had jointed our beginning level (1)class training the first two session.; he was uninvitingly jointing our dinner and start to bragged about his KF theory of thrusting hip forward and flexing his chest when he generate power in his punch. He probably not aware of this is the theory of Shaolin KF. Which was the opposite of what we do, instead we coil up our body like a spring or Taigi way. But, We were all keeping in mind of Sifu Tom Wong's warning of controlling our temperament and being curtesy, we let him talk. But, later we could n't stand his non- stop nonsense, and tone of ego, we told him everything we do is different than what he thinks. We wish we could cross hand instead of arguing. The following day, Jin "accidently" dropped in our second class and wanted to sneak peak at our more advance class to learn more new techniques to teach his students; just as you see in the video that he had learn our sticky hand : foksao attack without a downward deflection, and the following day he would be demonstrating it on line in Boston, which he criticized the Yipman WC with a downward press technique before counter strike from a Fok Sao, what he previously learn.
> We record all of our training classes for our students to review their performance, in order to see their own progress. We did not anticipated him dropping in our 2nd level class without finishing the 1st class or passing the test. Though, We thought it was interesting to share how he would apply the hundreds of "deadly" techniques he bragged previously in a free sparring. However, He is certainly not the first nor last "grandmaster" that came through our classes with the similar experience. One thing they do share in common, which they feel our second year students are very "advance"(more than their 25 years?). Please look them up! ""
> ...


Well it definitely doesn't sound like my first impression of the video.  I guess I got that wrong.

But it's still evident that it's light sparring and that nothing serious is happening. If that's the level of intent that is used to determine who is better at WC, then WC has a serious problem.


----------



## geezer (Dec 30, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> Well it definitely doesn't sound like my first impression of the video.  I guess I got that wrong.
> 
> But it's still evident that it's light sparring and that nothing serious is happening. If that's the level of intent that is used to determine who is better at WC, then WC has a serious problem.



Worse yet,  a lot of people try to determine whose martial art is better by keyboard sparring!


----------



## ShortBridge (Dec 30, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> Well it definitely doesn't sound like my first impression of the video.  I guess I got that wrong.
> 
> But it's still evident that it's light sparring and that nothing serious is happening. If that's the level of intent that is used to determine who is better at WC, then WC has a serious problem.



I see nothing in there that is an indication of anything pertaining to Wing Chun. Unless one or both of the participants make some statement about what they intended, I think we're trying very hard to make something out of nothing here.


----------



## JinYoung (Sep 30, 2019)

Lol. Oh what a google search find in 2019! This event was funny. Yes, this is the real Jin Young. I came to Tom’s school twice because I was interested in joining. The first day was fun and a few of the guys invited me to a Chinese restaurant after. We discussed my method and theirs. It was very cordial. So I went a second time to train and possibly join the school. You can see me training there in the video. I followed their curriculum and was enjoying myself. The black young man i light sparred was one of their senior students. He was hesitant to engage probably because he knows I have a lot of sparring experience. I didn’t want to be the guy who goes and starts train wrecking everyone, so I set aside my ego. I just put my hands up and walked towards him so that he could work his skills  We’re wearing full face masks and boxing gloves. The puches don’t even hurt so I didn’t mind. I did it with all their guys so that they could trust that I wouldn’t go crazy on them. The young black man afterwards didn’t have a ride home, so I gave him one. I didn’t know that some idiot was recording me training and later edit it so he can post stupid **** on YouTube. I explained the situation on YouTube, but then the idiot disabled comments. Wing Chun is so full of assholes like this. Afraid to tell me to my face that he has a problem with me. They hide like cockroaches and only speak out when it’s safe. I don’t blame Tom but after this ****, I decided not to join his school. - Jin


----------



## geezer (Sep 30, 2019)

JinYoung said:


> Lol. Wing Chun is so full of assholes- Jin



Hey Jin, ...hope you don't mind, but I edited your response to get right to the point!   Anyway, You used to post on here years ago. Why not join in again and bring us up to date on your martial arts journey? I used to follow your old "Chinaboxer" clips, then "poof" you disappeared. Now this:






So first off. What's with the _white hair._ Latest fashion or did you see a Ghost?


----------



## JinYoung (Oct 1, 2019)

Lol your edit is pretty much right in my experience. I actually had a friend bleach my hair last Halloween as part of my costume. And I really liked it so I kept it. Lol. Plus it hides all my grey hairs. I took a break from social media to focus on continuing to refine my method. I finally feel like it’s time so I restarted my channel. It’s going to focus not on styles but rather understanding Biomechanix and physics in the form of connection, weight distribution, angle change to create leverage in any range of combat. I’ll also explain how to apply my method to every day life to help relieve life pressures. I’ll also have experts on to discuss related subjects. Glad to see you’re still at it. Keep it up. You’re one of the good guys!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 1, 2019)

JinYoung said:


> Lol. Oh what a google search find in 2019! This event was funny. Yes, this is the real Jin Young. I came to Tom’s school twice because I was interested in joining. The first day was fun and a few of the guys invited me to a Chinese restaurant after. We discussed my method and theirs. It was very cordial. So I went a second time to train and possibly join the school. You can see me training there in the video. I followed their curriculum and was enjoying myself. The black young man i light sparred was one of their senior students. He was hesitant to engage probably because he knows I have a lot of sparring experience. I didn’t want to be the guy who goes and starts train wrecking everyone, so I set aside my ego. I just put my hands up and walked towards him so that he could work his skills  We’re wearing full face masks and boxing gloves. The puches don’t even hurt so I didn’t mind. I did it with all their guys so that they could trust that I wouldn’t go crazy on them. The young black man afterwards didn’t have a ride home, so I gave him one. I didn’t know that some idiot was recording me training and later edit it so he can post stupid **** on YouTube. I explained the situation on YouTube, but then the idiot disabled comments. Wing Chun is so full of assholes like this. Afraid to tell me to my face that he has a problem with me. They hide like cockroaches and only speak out when it’s safe. I don’t blame Tom but after this ****, I decided not to join his school. - Jin


If it helps, knowing nothing about wing chun, and less than nothing about the politics in WC, it doesn't look like sparring matches with you getting beat at all. It looks (like some of the original comments on here said) like you're drilling and trying to encourage people to punch/practice punching at the right distance, and someone was on the side taking a video.


----------

